
Drip acquired by LeadPages - davidw
http://www.fresnobee.com/news/business/article88101437.html
======
davidw
Congrats to Rob Walling, 100% bootstrapped in Fresno, California, which, for
international people, is far away from Silicon Valley and that whole scene.

